
A Rabbithole I fell into recently that changed how I work - paleolithicman
https://rsapkf.netlify.com/blog/the-rabbithole-series-part-1
======
laugable
tl;dr Author used Windows+Kali as a teenage webdev, then discovered tiling
window managers and Arch.

